# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  التظلم من نتيجة كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة

## مونيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**مجلس الدولة*
*محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة* 
*           الدائرة الأولى*
*                                        مسودة الحكم الصادر بجلسة 22      /     10    /2007*
*فى الدعوى رقم 14279   لسنة 29    ق**المقامة من  / س*
*ضـــد  : 1- رئيس جامعة المنصورة    2- عميد كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة   * 
*    الوقائع           * 
أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ  28 /  8/2007  طالبا الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجتهفى مواد القانون الإدارى والدستورى وقانون المرافعات والتحكيم الداخلى والقانون التجارى  بالفرقة الثالثة شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية العام الجامعى 2006/2007    مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار أخصها حصول نجله على الدرجة التى تقدرها لجنة محايدة  وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات
وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه بتاريخ 18/7/2007 صدر قرار كلية الحقوق جامعة المنصورة متضمنا إعلان نتيجة نجله بحصولة على 6 درجات فى مادة القضاء الإدارى والدستورى و4 درجات فى مادة المرافعات والتحكيم الداخلى و5 درجات فى القانون التجارى ونعى المدعى على قرار إعلان نتيجته مخالفته للواقع والقانون خاصة وأن الدرجة التى حصل عليها لا تعبر عن مستواه وعلى غير سند صحيح، و ليست الدرجات التى يستحقها فعلا وأنه يستحق أكثر من ذلك، يؤكد ذلك ارتفاع تقديراته فى السنتين السابقتين   لذا تظلم من هذا القرار فى الميعاد وانتهى المدعى إلى طلب الحكم له بالطلبات سالفة البيان
تحدد لنظر الشق العاجل من الدعوى جلسة3/9/2007 وما تلاها من جلسات على النحو الثابت بمحاضر الجلسات وفيها قدم الحاضر عن المدعى حافظة مستندات ومذكرة دفاع وقدم الحاضر عن الجامعة المدعى عليها ثلاث حوافظ مستندات ومذكرتى دفاع
وبجلسة 8 /10/2007 قررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فى الدعوى بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به. 
*المحكمة**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وإتمام المداولة قانونا*         من حيث إن المدعى يهدف بدعواه إلى طلب الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار الصادر بإعلان نتيجة نجله فى الفرقة الثالة بكلية الحقوق شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية فى مواد القضاء الدستورى والإدارى ، المرافعات والتحكيم الداخلى ، القانون التجارى  مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار  وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر فى الشق العاجل بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات
          ومن حيث أنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى ارفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة للمدعي عليه الثاني فإنه ولئن كان المقرر قانونا أن صاحب الصفة وهو رئيس الجامعة إلا أن اختصام عميد الكلية هو نوع من الاختصام التبعي الجائز قانونا ليصدر الحكم في مواجهته مع صاحب الصفة ومن ثم يغد الدفع غير قائم على مسند من القانون جدير بالرفض مع الاكتفاء بذلك فى الأسباب دون الحاجة لذكره في المنطوق. 
          ومن حيث إن الدعوى قد أقيمت خلال الميعاد المقرر قانونا استوفت أوضاعها الشكلية ومن ثم تكون مقبولة شكلا.
               ومن حيث إنه عن طلب الحكم بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فإن مناط إجابة المدعى عليه عملا بحكم المادة (49) من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم47 لسنة1972، بأن يكون ادعائه قائما على أسباب جدية يرجح معها الحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وأن يكون من شأن تنفيذ القرار ترتيب نتائج يتعذر تداركها 
             ومن حيث إنه عن ركن الجدية – فإن المادة(18) من الدستور تنص على أن "   التعليم حق تكفله الدولة، وهو إلزامى فى المرحلة الابتدائية، وتعمل الدولة على مد الإلزام إلى مراحل أخرى، وتشرف على التعليم كله، وتكفل استغلال الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمى، وذلك كله بما يحقق الربط بينه وبين حاجات المجتمع والإنتاج.  وتنص المادة 1 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات رقم 49 لسنة 1972 على أن " تختص الجامعات بكل ما يتعلق بالتعليم الجامعي والبحث العلمي الذي تقوم به كلياتها ومعاهدها في سبيل خدمة المجتمع والارتقاء به حضارياً، متوخية في ذلك المساهمة في رقي الفكر وتقدم العلم وتنمية القيم الإنسانية، وتزويد البلاد بالمتخصصين والفنيين والخبراء في جميع المجالات وإعداد الإنسان المزود بأصول المعرفة وطرائق البحث المتقدمة والقيم الرفيعة ليساهم في بناء وتدعيم المجتمع الاشتراكي، وصنع مستقبل الوطن وخدمة الإنسانية، وتعتبر الجامعات بذلك معقلاً للفكر الإنساني في أرفع مستوياته، ومصدر الإستثمار وتنمية أهم ثروات المجتمع وأغلاها وهي الثروة البشرية، وتهتم الجامعات كذلك ببعث الحضارة العربية والتراث التاريخي للشعب المصري وتقاليده الأصيلة ومراعاة المستوي الرفيع للتربية الدينية والخلفية الوطنية، وتوثيق الروابط الثقافية والعلمية مع الجامعات الأخرى والهيئات العلمية العربية والأجنبية.  وتكفل الدولة أستقلال الجامعات بما يحقق الربط بين التعليم الجامعي وحاجات المجتمع والإنتاج.
وتنص المادة  173 من ذات القانون على أن " يشترط لنجاح الطالب في الامتحانات أن ترضى لجنة الامتحانات عن فهمه وتحصيله وفق أحكام اللائحة التنفيذية وأحكام اللائحة الداخلية المختصة.
 ومن حيث أن المادة 21 من اللائحة الداخلية لتنظيم أعمال الامتحانات ومكافآتها بجامعة المنصورة الصادرة بقرار مجلس الجامعة بجلسته رقم 330 في 21/1/2002 تنص على أن " "يشترك في تصحيح كل كراسة إجابة مصححان على الأقل ولا يتجاوز العدد أربعة إلا في الكليات التى تقتضى ظروف الدراسة بها غير ذلك وبعد موافقة نائب رئيس الجامعة لشئون التعليم والطلاب
    وتنص المادة 22 من ذات اللائحة على "أن ينقل المصحح الدرجة التي وضعها إلى المكان المخصص لها بغلاف كراسة الإجابة ويوقع عليها وعلى المصحح الأخير جمع الدرجات التى حصل عليها الطالب وتفقيطها والتوقيع على ذلك ولا يجوز تعديل الدرجة  التى تم تقديرها و وكتابتها  إلا فى حالة وقوع خطأ مادى  فى الرصد أو الجمع ويجب أن يكون التعديل فى هذه الحالة مصحوبا  بتوقيع واضح من المصحح  الذى أجراه.
    وتنص المادة 23 من ذات اللائحة على أنه "يتعين على لجان رصد الدرجات والمراجعة وبإعداد النتائج المحافظة على سرية العمل. 
وتنص المادة 24 من ذات اللائحة على أن "يجري سير العمل في لجان رصد الدرجات والمراجعة وإعداد النتائج وذلك طبقا للضوابط الآتية: .......................................
يقوم أعضاء لجنة الكنترول بإتباع الخطوات التالية وذلك قبل فض سرية كراسات الإجابة: 
أ) ..................................................  .................
ب) يتم مراجعة كراسة الإجابة من الداخل للتحقق من تصحيح كافة الأسئلة بأجزئها المختلفة فإذا تبين وجود إجابة غير مصححة، يطلب من المصحح الحضور إلى مقر لجنة الكنترول لاستكمال التصحيح مع الحفاظ تماما على سرية كراسة الإجابة ويتحتم أن يتم ذلك في وجود رئيس الكنترول المختص. 
5- يراعى جبر الكسر عند رصد المجموع الكلى للمادة  وتطبق فى ذلك القواعد الاعتيادية لجبر الكسور . 



ومن حيث إن المستفاد مما تقدم أن الدستور كفل حق التعليم لكل المواطنين  على نحو سواء بما يحقق الربط بينه وبين حاجات المجتمع كما وأن الدولة  ملزمة بكفالة تكافؤ الفرص  بين جميع المواطنين وتخضع لسيادة القانون أساس الحكم فى الدولة ومن ثم فإن الحق فى التعليم  يتساوى فيه كل الطلاب بلا تمييز بينهم إلا بقدر  ما يبرز فيه عن أقرانه  بقدرته على تحصيل العلم  وترتيب النتائج  على هذا التحصيل  على نحو ينفع  الطالب ويفيد المجتمع  ولهذا وضع المشرع نظام الامتحان أو الاختبار ليتمكن المجتمع ممثلا فى  السلطة التعليمية المختصة من التمييز بين طلاب العلم على قدر تباينهم فى التفوق  وترتيب هذا التفوق  فى مراتب محددة  وفقا للضوابط التى قررها المشرع  فى ضوء الأطر المرجعية  لها فى الدستور  والقانون لذا فإن رقابة  هذه المحكمة تقف عند حدها الطبيعى بما ليس فيه تغول على سلطة الإدارة بأجهزتها الفنية فى تقدير مستوى الإجابة وما تستحقه من درجة دون أن يشوب ذلك انحراف يخرج السلطة الفنية عن تغييى أهدافها المنشودة فى تقييم مستوى التحصيل والأداء العلمى باعتبار أن التقدير الفنى من صميم عمل الجامعة وأعضاء هيئة التدريس بها بما يتمتعون من تأهيل علمى رفيع المستوى وصلاحيات فنية  بالغة السمو يجعل تقديرها الفنى لما تستحقه إجابة الطالب من درجات نهائية يقدرها عضو هيئة التدريس بضميره العلمى وهو يؤدى رسالته السامية وينأى عن حمأة التعقيب ما لم  يثبت أن هذه السلطة العلمية والفنية قد خرج بها القائم على هذه الرسالة السامية عن القواعد الحاكمة لها مما قرره الدستور أو القانون أو اللوائح المنظمة لعملية التصحيح فى الجامعة أو الكلية ويترتب على هذا الخروج سقوطها من عليائها وقابليتها للتعقيب والقضاء بإلغائها 
           وكانت القواعد الحاكمة لتقييم مستوى الطلاب واجبة الإعمال من الجامعة باعتبارها أحد مؤسسات الدولة تخضع فيه لسيادة القانون الذى تخضع الدولة لسيادته ويخضع تقييم أعمالها وما يصدر عنها من تصرفات تتدرج قواعده يأتى الدستور فى قمتها مرورا بالقانون وانتهاء بالقواعد التفصيلية الواردة فى لوائح الجامعة ومنها اللائحة الداخلية المنظمة لأعمال الامتحانات لجامعة المنصورة التى اقتضت جبر الكسر عند رصد المجموع الكلى للمادة  بتطبيق  القواعد الاعتيادية لجبر الكسور وحظر تعديل الدرجة  التى تم تقديرها  وكتابتها  إلا فى حالة ووع خطأ مادى  فى الرصد أو الجمع وأوجب أن يكون التعديل فى هذه الحالة مصحوبا  بتوقيع واضح من المصحح  الذى أجراه.

ولما كان ذلك وكان هو الأوراق ودون المساس بأصل لب الإلغاء انه عند تصحيح كراسة إجابة نجل المدعي في الشريعة الإسلامية – شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية –  أن نجل المدعى أدى امتحان الفرقة الثانية انتظام بكلية الحقوق دور يناير 2006 تحت رقم جلوس 5912 و يتبين من الإطلاع على كراسة الإجابة محل النزاع أنه تم إجراء أعمال التصحيح لإجابته بالكامل و تقدير درجات لكافة أسئلة الامتحان وأن الدرجات التى حصل عليها قدرت دون إغفال تصحيح أو تقدير لدرجات عن أية إجابة و تم رصدها وجمعها بدون ثمة أخطاء مادية، ولما كانت أعمال تصحيح الامتحانات وتقدير الدرجات المستحقة عن الإجابة قد تمت مطابقة للقواعد والتعليمات المنظمة لها وأنه لم يثبت تعسف أو انحراف فى استعمال السلطة فى جانب جهة الإدارة ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من إعلان نتيجة نجله على النحو المشار إليه - بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق - قد صدر متفقا وأحكام القانون وغير مرجح الإلغاء، مما ينتفى معه ركن الجدية لوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، الأمر الذى تقضى معه المحكمة برفض هذا الطلب دون حاجة لبحث ركن الاستعجال لعدم جدواه     
ومن حيث أن من خسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات*فلهذه الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة:  بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه وألزمت المدعى مصروفات هذا الطلب، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة* *لإعداد** تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها*

----------

